# looking at buying a 5000, advice needed



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

i'm not sure how active this forum is so i'll also post this on audiworld
but i'm a VW guy (have a 05 Jetta 2.5) and a five-cylinder guy (also had a Volvo 850.)
I need a beater/daily driver and have a love affair with weird 80's turbo cars. My friend is selling an '87 5000 CS Quattro and i want some advice.
The car is is deeecent shape for a 20 year old car. actually 21 technically; built in august of '86. older than me.
it's a CS Quattro Turbo, 10v with a 5 speed, lockable diffs. "olympic package."
the odo stopped working 6 months ago at 108,000 miles - seems pretty low.
the car has an IAP chip, new clutch, lightened flywheel, and a blowoff valve of unknown origin.
only problems - needs a tire, aligment sucks - it pulls to the right. needs a new guibo. recently had timing belt changed, rear end rebuilt, and brakes redone.
seller wants 1,200 for it.
Is it a good deal, and what should i look for?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: looking at buying a 5000, advice needed (Mrb00st)*

Seems like a good deal with all the stuff that's been done. Check for hydraulic fluid leaks at the pump and all of ps hoses. Odo not working could be the speed sensor on the trans.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

hydraulic leaks at which pump?
and speed sensor in trans, would that be major problem to repair?
thanks!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

At the power steering pump/hydraulic pump all older audis use pentosin hydraulic fluid not standard ps fluid. The speed sensor is on the trans best to find a good used one, as a new one is about $100.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: looking at buying a 5000, advice needed (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_
the odo stopped working 6 months ago at 108,000 miles - seems pretty low.
seller wants 1,200 for it.


The odometer not working could also be the gauge cluster itself. My cluster was bad when I purchased my '86 back in March.
Mine came with a good bit of maintenance history and a ton of spare parts(including front/rear bumper, hood and a passenger side door... plus tons of under-hood components). It also had just over 200k miles. I paid $1300.


----------

